# Remote monitoring amp draw of a motor using VFD and PLC



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

PowerFlex drives all have a parameter inside that tells you the motor amps. If you have any sort of communications system to the VFDs from the PLCs, you can read that data. If you know which PowerFlex drives and PLCs you have, it would help in getting you more details.


If you don't have a network, you can connect that motor amp data to the analog output of the VFD so that you can read it with an analog input of the PLC.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Like Jraef said we will need more details as there are lots of ways to do this. 

Whats model number are the drives.
What name and model number is the plc
Does the plc have a Ethernet connection.
Does the plc have a analog card
What software are you using on the plc
Do you have a display and what software is it running.

And the most important question 

who gives a dam how many amps a drive is outputting as it just about worthless. If you understand that a modern drive is also changing the voltage based on speed and messing with the ac wave. Then you will understand that amps are useless unless you are also monitoring voltage, pf and doing the calculations. 
Now if you wanted to monitor torque or watts that might be worth trending but its more for troubleshooting then a useful tool to the operators.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a good question for the automation contractor that commissioned your facility.


----------



## GrizzlyMcAdams (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the replies!

As it is a new company in a new industry that I am working for there has been a lot of important things that were not done before I started here. Proper commissioning being one of the things that was not done properly. Too many engineers getting in the way...

I think I've gotten the info I need and I really appreciate the help!

Cheers


----------

